# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  merkle tree in vhdl/FPGA

## Scfato47

::salut:: 

Je dois implmenter des merkle trees en VHDL synthtisable pour FPGA. Tout indice sera le bienvenu !

----------


## mith06

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas dexprience dans limplmentation des arbres dans un FPGA.
Mais a vue de nez cela ne va pas tre vident puisque dans un FPGA on n'accde pas aussi facilement  la mmoire que dans un programme.

----------


## Scfato47

Oui tout  fait, ce n'est pas vident mais c'est jouable, nanmoins je voudrai avoir un peu une vue modules et les composant de bases  implmenter  ::roll::

----------

